# Dry Fire of Bowtech Constitution



## Halibuthead (Sep 10, 2005)

While hunting this year I drew back on a deer. My peepsight was turned. I let off, fixed the peep sight and drew again. I think when I let off I pinched the arrow(good reason for a d loop which I dont have) and not completely but slightly knocked it off the string. It still drew back but when I fired the arrow was left hanging in my whisker biskit the bow had dry fired. 

I have looked the bow over and see no cracks, cams are straight, and etc. Do I have future worries? What should I do. 

To finish the story the Buck and two does in front of me heard the dryfire. They came to alert and looked around. But given the wind that day I guess they dismissed it as a noise in the trees. I drew back again. This time the peep sight was once again turned DAMN! So I let off. By now I am shaking pretty good. Things are not going smoothly. I fixed the sight. Drew back. Checked the arrow nock, it was fine. Shot the buck (135 class 10 point, my first deer with a bow) through the heart. He ran about 40 yards and dropped. I looked down. One of the does was still within range so I drew another arrow and shot her through the lungs. She ran right under my stand and died against my ladder. 

Please give advice on bow. Appears fine but?????


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I bet you are fine.

BTW, how do you get 329 fps out of a 65# Constitution? 32" draw?


----------



## Halibuthead (Sep 10, 2005)

I got the bow straight from the factory in OR. They Chronographed it right on site. It shot 329 feet per second. 7595 gold tips 125 grain field tips. Other than that I am no expert. I used to bow hunt a little in the 80s. When I moved to AK I gave it up for a gun. BIG BEARS up here. So I just got back into it this summer with this new bow. 

I will say even my friends with fast bows have been impressed by how fast this thing is. I have two pins. 20 and 40 yards. And there is not much difference.


----------



## hoyt275 (Mar 17, 2005)

with 7595 goldtips and 125 grain points your not getting 329 fps from a Constitution .... although I totally believe what your saying is true, just the chrono was probably not accurate.

Congrats on your deer and that had to take some composure to keep it all together after that mess:thumbs_up !!! Get that peep taken care of....


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

If you dryfired the bow and the limbs look fine 99.99% of the time it is, dry firing is still not good but not as bad as it use to be for your bow 10 years ago, almost every bow has been dryfired if the owner knows it or not so no worries.


----------



## dirty651 (Aug 28, 2005)

Thats not good!:teeth:


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

sorry to hear about the dryfire, but congrats on your first deer with a bow!


----------



## erikjrec (Jul 14, 2005)

*Dry Fire*

Hey, on your bowtech your bow may be fine but check your bushings to see if there is any play in them and it may not be a bad idea to put the bow in the press and check the cams for play and that axles are smooth.
My justice had the string roll off on let down and the bushings were worn and had a lot of play but strung up you would not know.
My 03 dually was dry fired by a freind and one of the axles was bent.
Better to be safe than sorry. Break it down out of season to be sure.


----------



## Derstalker (Apr 11, 2005)

*Dry fired my bow also.*

I have at one time or other dry fired every bow I have owned. to date the worst I have had happen to any of my bows was the cable slide break and the string slip off the cam. I don't like hearing my bow snap like that and I try never to let it happen, but the bows today seem to be able to take one dry fire without falling apart. good luck with yours.

And great shooting.


----------



## Lil Wag (Nov 17, 2005)

Same type thing happened to me this year but it was caused by my d-loop breaking on my Allegiance. Bloody Nose and mouth. Took a couple seconds to make sure I was still standing. Anyway, everything looked fine except the cable slide which exploded, fixed that and I kept shooting. After about 50 shots I noticed that the bow became louder and had more vibration. Changed the string silencers and the noise never changed. After about 100 shots I found the problem the string was broken half way through. Looked like it was cut with a razor. Took it to the bowshop and had them check it over and replace the strings and cables and all is now well. The shop owner advised that anytime you have a dry fire you should replace the string and cables because they are what usually are damaged.


----------

